
Ubuntu Phones Will Soon Run Android Apps - Apocryphon
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-will-soon-run-android-apps-thanks-to-anbox-says-ubports-519118.shtml
======
trendia
Hopefully this will spur ports for more phones. Currently the only two major
devices are the Fairphone 2, which is struggling to meet demand, and Nexus 5,
which came out in 2013.

